# Star Trek: Enterprise...



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

has THE best star trek theme song in the history of star trek and possibly the live-action theme song ever.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

It was very controversial when it came out, but I like the song.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 12, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It was very controversial when it came out, but I like the song.


eh,anything can be "controversial" and most of it is just people complaining about something stupid. this song is a absolute banger,though and i can only imagine what it was like to tune into THAT as a kid (i didn't start getting into star trek until WAY later).


----------

